# Apologies for the Downtime



## Gizmo (3/3/15)

I would like to apologize for the forum instability as of recent but that should *holding positive thumbs* be good for GOOD!

There was a slight down-time last night from 10:30 - 10:36 when they upgraded the server to 6-core, 10GB RAM.

I have installed my final choice for caching which includes Litespeed + Varnish. It seems to be the most stable and most efficient, however its quite costly. The server is coming in at around R2899 p/m with additional performance addons however, nothing is too much for the stability and user experience of our members.

Attached is its load which is very good now

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (3/3/15)

Is that server load only @ 1.99 %??? in most cases increasing memory would be the cheaper option.. cores are expensive... hehe.. especially when you are not running cpu intensive apps... like a forum website... perhaps you are hosting other items on here as well and that justifies the core count.. but if not, rather cut down on core count and up the memory... should be a bit cheaper, hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/15)

Not sure what all the technical jargon means but really happy there is new hardware being thrown at it and stability is critical! Thanks @Gizmo! Our home has been upgraded!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/15)

The load does not equate to percentage on whm. For example if it hit 20 they is the equivalent to 100% load

So essence that is 10% Load

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (3/3/15)

Thanks for the update and upgrade. Hopefully no more forum withdrawal symptoms


----------

